# beagle training issues... plz help



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

got a akc registerable full blooded 9 month old huntin beagle she is having some training issues.. she does not listen too her commands, she is gun shy... i rele want to have her ready for next season can someone plz help??


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know how many commands you want her to learn but the two I always started my beagles with was come and sit, both of which were taught as pups with rewards and firm hand pressure (sit) as needed. *Don't raise your voice or yell* during the training process or that louder command will never be meaningful as the dog matures. 
If you simply fired a gun over the dog and she was not used to loud noise, you are to blame for the gun shyness. Start over by firing a cap pistol from a long distance right after you feed herand while she is eating (that is a beagles favorite thing to do). I started with my pups around 25 feet. Every couple days move in a little closer and watch the reaction. If the dog flinches or shows distress then back off the distance until she tolerates the sound and then move in a little closer. I have used this method on several dogs that were gun shy and it worked but there were some that were not able to cope with the sound after being initially frightened. Once you get to five feet with the cap pistol you can go into the field with a 22 from a distance and work your way up to a shotgun. *Don't try to rush this process *or you will never cure your dog.
Hope this makes sense to you and keep in mind that beagles can be very loving but also bullheaded. They never struck me as the brightest bulb on the tree so be tolerant, firm but gentle and maintain a positive attitude. 
With *dedicatted daily work*, you should be ready to go by hunting season.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

I once had a four year old that had been a house dog and she had never been around guns. I did a similar thing only instead of shooting when she was eating I would take her out to work her and wait until she was interested in a rabbit scent and then shoot into the ground. Started with a starters pistol and by fall was up to a shotgun.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ive broke my one female and now my 3 pups as well. I shoot around the kennel all year round but i live in the country and i can do that. They are bull headed as heck but the best way I have broke them is a shock collar. they seem to listen a little better when they know i can bust them at a distance. My older dog is a totally different dog with her collar on than off. even though it doesn't work because i need a new battery she doest know that so dont tell her


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Shaun69007 said:


> Ive broke my one female and now my 3 pups as well. I shoot around the kennel all year round but i live in the country and i can do that. They are bull headed as heck but the best way I have broke them is a shock collar. they seem to listen a little better when they know i can bust them at a distance. My older dog is a totally different dog with her collar on than off. even though it doesn't work because i need a new battery she doest know that so dont tell her


We have 2 females as house dogs. They were christmas presents for my wife. She wont let me hunt them because an ex. friend accidently shot another friends beagle in the rump. They are as bull headed as they get and completely ignore my wife but will mind me because I will get a leafy switch that wont hurt to bad and smack them on the rump. All I have to do is shake a bush and they suddenly remember how to mind. My wife will yell at me to come make them get in the house, all I have to do is raise my voice and they come running because they know if I have to come to the door they are likely to get an attitude ajustment. Just like a couple of kids acting up! lol.


----------



## stevecat (May 16, 2007)

Quick draw, in my experience with beagles and beagle owners it looks like you may have 
been a victome of maybe yourself, if you realy want some constructive advice that may not give you the answer you are looking for but put you in the right direction, maybe I can help.
1. you bought a akc registerd or (registerable) 9 month old pup
Q. do you want a registerd pup to compitition hunt ? or do you want a dog to hunt? is this your first beagle?
VERY HARD TO TURN A GUN SHY BEAGLE
Shortdrift has the best solition by far, but if you cant turn the dog and really want a good beagle find one that is started or send the pup to a starting farm, you got the pup way late to start him , if the pup tracks good and is worth putting the extra money into 
PM me and I will give you the contact info to some very good starters.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

gun shyness is not natural.. it is man made. You have to associate the gunfire with something the dog enjoys, shooting for the sake of shooting is a easy way to make a gunshy dog.

gun shyness is easy to break if you have something your can focus the dog on (rabbit, birds, playing fetch), while the dog is giving chase, begin firing from a distance and work your way closer. this is easily done with a training partner

with most people, they take the check cord off way to early and dont understand why the dog does not listen to commands.


----------

